# Newbie!



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Be easy, only been going to gym for approximately 6 months but with a couple of 3 week stops inbetween due to holidays. I have done one cycle of tren and test which finished about 6 months ago, i was on a major bulking diet during that time and piled on just over 1 stone in 6 weeks. I currently weigh in at 15st 2lb as the photo below suggests.

I have just purchased some test and deca which i plan to stack, taking 2 jabs of 2ml twice a week. As my body fat is fairly high i would like some advice of what would be best to diet on, does this cycle which i plan tend to be best for bulking or trimming? I have started rugby again so train tuesday and play saturday, as such cv exercise is easily there but i still plan to do 4 days a week on muscle training in the gym.

I would like to end up being very defined but unsure whether its best to trim now then bulk up the muscle or bulk now and trim in a few months?!

Anyway, here is a photo i took earlier (un pumped!):










Any comments and opinions welcome fellas!


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Forgot to add that i'm 6' 2" before someone asks and also it is late at night and i'm tired so photo does not do me any justice what so ever! :rolleye11


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Hey mate, well done posting up your pic. Good peaks on the biceps. How long have you been training?

I'm surprised you've chosen to use steroids after only 6 months of weight training, you're better off getting the rest of your training solid first TBH. Do you understand PCT? What's your diet like? What's your training like?

If you want to lose some body fat do some cardio before breakfast 2-3 times a week and try to do some cardio after your weights sessions, you'll drop some body fat that way.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

13stonetarget said:


> Hey mate, well done posting up your pic. Good peaks on the biceps. How long have you been training?
> 
> I'm surprised you've chosen to use steroids after only 6 months of weight training, you're better off getting the rest of your training solid first TBH. Do you understand PCT? What's your diet like? What's your training like?
> 
> If you want to lose some body fat do some cardio before breakfast 2-3 times a week and try to do some cardio after your weights sessions, you'll drop some body fat that way.


Well i had been training for about almost 2 years but the first year and half i only went for a few weeks here and there and nothing too extensive. The past 6 months i have been training hard 4-6 times a week. I have training very solid tbh and know what i'm doing...... relatively!

Not sure what PCT is?!

My diet consists of:

Breakfast:

1 x Fruit Juice

1 x 2 Slices of Toast

1 x Porridge

Mid-Morning:

1 x Protein Shake

1 x 2 Ham & Cheese Rolls

Lunch:

1 x Pasta Dish/Jacket Potato etc.

1 x Rice Pudding

1 x Fruit Juice

Mid-Afternoon:

1 x 2 Pieces of Chicken Fillet

1 x Protein Shake

Tea:

1 x Boiled Potatos/Jacket Potato with Chicken etc.

1 x Yogurt

Supper:

1 x Egg/Beans on Toast

1 x Protein Shake

Up until the past couple of weeks when i've started rugby i tended to do:

Monday:

Chest

Tuesday:

Biceps

Wednesday:

Back:

Thursday:

Legs & Triceps

Friday:

Shoulders

This will all now change slightly due to the Rugby starting up again and i will be training certain body parts together. Hope this helps with peoples advise. I would like to become much more trim and i do work like hell in the gym so will all come in time.

My current goals are being able to lift 90lb on a dumbbell press routine amd stacking the local pec-dec etc. so strength is easily there i just need to get on the gear again in order to gain some muscle mass much easier.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Okay, PCT is Post Cycle Therapy, it is used to get your natural hormone balance back to normal after a cycle. Go to the steroid section of the site and read up on it, it is important!

As for your diet, you need protein in your first meal, either a bunch of eggs, a protein shake, etc. Ham and cheese rolls aren't a great mid-morning, try tuna & a jacket potato or a chicken breast and some rice etc.

Your routine looks like you're overtraining. I would do 2-3 workouts a week, something along the lines of:

Workout A: Chest, shoulders & tri's (flat bench, military press, incline DB press, skull crushers)

Workout B: Legs & back (squats, deads, pull ups, bent over rows)

Get some core work in there, too.

This works well for me.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

Oh, you could also do with getting some good fats, vegetables and fruit into your diet, too...


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the info mate. I think with only being able to do the gym 3-4 times a week will mean your workout sounds better. I'm not too sure on the diet i'm taking at the moment as i don't want to put on massive amounts more weight just yet until i've lost some fat?!

I might consider doing chest with something else and shoulders with something else but tbh don't fancy doing them together as i would be very weak come shoulders after chest!!

Forgot to mention i do have vegetables and fruit with the meals and as snacks on my desk! Oops

Do you know fella whether the diet i'm doing and the cycle i'll be on is a decent one and one for gaining muscle size and not just fat. I do a fair bit of CV for training so think this will fair well!


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

I'd forget the roids at the moment mate... Especialy when your diet needs so much work.


----------



## 13stonetarget (Aug 21, 2007)

You could do an all body workout like this one:

------------ this was written by ONESMARTCOOKIE -------------

Squats 1x20 reps taking 3-5 breaths between each rep.... use a weight you would normally use for 10 reps and keep grinding them out rest pause (3-5 breaths) style till you hit 20...then rack and throw up...rest for 10 minutes...

Rest of workout....

Bench press 2x10

Standing press behind head 2x10

Bent over rows 2x10

Barbell curls 1x10

Lying tricep extensions (dumbbells) 1x10

Stiff legged deadlift 1x15

Core Work

------------ this was written by ONESMARTCOOKIE -------------

You could do that 2-3 times a week. Hard work, but should give you results..


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Te be honest i feel comfortable doing the training i'm doing, i have been doing 4-5 routines a night for each muscle group and feel this is working well for me. I can lift and control a good set of weights and mixing them up and perhaps only 3 routines per muscle group may be better?!

When i had my first cycle i did noticeably put size on and looked alot better than i do now. I train with a lad who has won competitions so i believe i am focusing down the correct route!?


----------



## MXMAD (Oct 11, 2007)

Keithy5 said:


> Be easy, only been going to gym for approximately 6 months but with a couple of 3 week stops inbetween due to holidays. I have done one cycle of tren and test which finished about 6 months ago


You been training for about 6 months?

You finished a cycle about 6 months ago?

Am i right in thinking you ran a cycle soon as you started training?

Im only a newbie and ive just gained 12lb in 6 weeks natty.

Get your diet nailed and you will grow


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Mate, way too early to be thinking juice. But you'll probably do it anyway. Training and diet need a better look at 1st as they are not too great imo. I mean a day on biceps, then mixing tri's with legs....why not do arms as a whole??


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

robsta9 said:


> Mate, way too early to be thinking juice. But you'll probably do it anyway. Training and diet need a better look at 1st as they are not too great imo. I mean a day on biceps, then mixing tri's with legs....why not do arms as a whole??


Frankly speaking the guy needs to start again in terms of both diet and training. Sorry Kieth dude, it's not gonna be what you want to hear - but it's my honest opinion. Of course taking tren will make you grow anyway (I can't believe your mate gave you tren for the FIRST even steroid) but you didnt keep any gains and you still don't really look very muscular (dont get me wrong, there is a good base). I commend you for posting up your pics and asking for advice, I just hope that you take it even though it's not what you want mate.


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Remember Keith. we are here to help, and help you we will, but it isn't always what you want to here unfortunately


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

I am very grateful for the help in fact. Constructive criticism is what i am after. The diet which i am currently working on was recommended by the gym owner infact but would someone be able to manufacture/ammend my diet?!


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

MXMAD said:


> You been training for about 6 months?
> 
> You finished a cycle about 6 months ago?
> 
> ...


Sorry was meant to say that i'd finished 6 WEEKS ago! Oops


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

A am able to go to the gym 3-4 days a week. Could someone suggest a route for me to begin training, as in what body parts i should mix together and how many routines, sets, reps etc per body part?

I know its alot to ask but i really will be most appreciative!


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Also, you have mentioned to not start on juice. How long realistically shall i put off for?!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

until you think you've achieved most what you can naturally. But juice will not do much for you unless training and diet are correct 1st.


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2007)

meal 1 6 whole omega eggs 200 grams oats banana zero fat milk

meal 2 250 grams chicken 100 grams uncooked weight rice green veg

meal 2 same as meal 2

meal 4 250 grams steak potatoes green veg

meal 5 cottage cheese fish oil tabs

training prior 50 grams of carbs with some bcaas during same as prior and after 100 grams carbs 50 grams whey


----------



## SCJP (Sep 8, 2005)

Keithy5 said:


> A am able to go to the gym 3-4 days a week. Could someone suggest a route for me to begin training, as in what body parts i should mix together and how many routines, sets, reps etc per body part?
> 
> I know its alot to ask but i really will be most appreciative!


Keep it simple for now.

I'm trying to train 3 days per week. Generally Tues, Thurs, Sat or Sun, with a little bit of MT thrown in for good measure.

I just follow 2 workout formats:

1) Leg press (I can't squat safely), pull-ups/chins, shoulder press, crunches, back exts, tabata cardio.

2) Bench, stiff legged dead lifts, calf raises, crunches, back exts, tabata cardio.

Generally aiming for 2 sets of 10-12 reps & adding 0.5kg to the bar each week.

Each workout gets done 3 times per fortnight.

When it starts getting too hard (ie not completing your sets & reps), drop down to just one set of 10/12. You can maybe cut down to just two days training per week &/or adjust the reps as necessary.

This seems to be working for me, but there's no hard & fast rule & we're all different.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have been taking everyones information very seriously and the wide variety of knowledge from the forum. It seems my routine of one body part per day is a poor idea and mixing certain areas is preferable.

I have been thinking about following the 3-day routine from MaxiMuscle.co.uk as it appears to be close to what others have suggested and includes demonstrations. Can anyone advise whether this is a good path to follow?!

I am still looking into the dieting. Can anyone quickly suggest whether i should best lose my body fat prior to becoming more serious about training or lose gradually due to training?!


----------



## Robsta (Oct 2, 2005)

Keithy5 said:


> . It seems my routine of one body part per day is a poor idea and mixing certain areas is preferable.
> 
> !


What makes you say that. I train one body part per day, and as long as you get in the gym enough through the week to train all bp, then I've yet to find a better routine for me.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

robsta9 said:


> What makes you say that. I train one body part per day, and as long as you get in the gym enough through the week to train all bp, then I've yet to find a better routine for me.


Sorry, was meant to say that for training only 3 days a week in the gym! I really don't want to be over straining myself too much and wasting time on things which will not help.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Con said:


> meal 1 6 whole omega eggs 200 grams oats banana zero fat milk
> 
> meal 2 250 grams chicken 100 grams uncooked weight rice green veg
> 
> ...


Is this diet for trimming or bulking?!


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Just started my cutting diet yesterday so i'll report back soon when i've lost some fat. My body fat is calculated at 17.9% at the moment and i'm weighing in at 15st 7lb at 6'2".

Wish me luck. Aiming for below 12% bf!


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thought i'd give a quick update of my progress. I had been cutting the best part of November and all of December until Xmas. I had 2 weeks off the gym during this time and am back on the diet until the end of February or until i see the losses i am seeking. I am generally doing a mixture of lifting and cardio and it is working very well for me at the moment.

Here is a quick photo of how i stand now. I hope to see more muscle definition and a recuded bodyfat over these next 2 months!


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Probably not the best photo but i'll save the rest for when i'm more lean!


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

Concentrate on your compound lifts, get them sorted with some real weight and you'll grow quicker than anything else. I haven't done things like bicep curls / tricep extentions in months but my arms have grown ALOT faster than before i did any compound exercises


----------



## Louis_C (Dec 30, 2007)

To be honest mate you really need to start reading up on steroids/PCT and dieting... You've just bought some Deca and something else but you're unsure of what kind of effect this is going to have on you? In the long run it's going to be far more useful to you if you read up on things and trained a good 2 years at least if not more before turning to steroid use.


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

I have read alot into the steriods/PCT since the start of this thread. Its all under control mate. I have a plan and i'm sticking to it!


----------



## bigden (Jul 16, 2007)

Liam said:


> I haven't done things like bicep curls / tricep extentions in months but my arms have grown ALOT faster than before i did any compound exercises


snap! same mate i ant trained arms in awhile now and they have grown really well compared to what they used to grow like


----------



## Keithy5 (Oct 23, 2007)

Thanks for the comments lads. I am mostly doing compound exercises where possible. I plan to get some photos up around Feb/March once my cutting has completed (hopefully!).

I'll keep in touch!


----------

